

All patient databases that were known to be hacked. Can we improve reporting? - niels_olson
http://www.hhs.gov/ocr/privacy/hipaa/administrative/breachnotificationrule/breachtool.html

======
niels_olson
It seems to me these reports are pretty vacuous from a defensive posture. I
would like to see the software that was running (database, OS, any other
running servers)

